# Need some help IDing this rotala-looking sp.



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Is this Rotala sp.'Vietnam'?? It has rotala vietnam's needle-like leaves, but it doesn't have red stems though Any thoughts?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mayaca fluviatilis
or
Pogostemon erectus 
or
Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia'
or
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'


i am leaning toward Nanjenshan for sure but a better picture of all of it would help


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably the Vietnam. The lack of red is probably just because of conditions.


----------

